# Make your algs faster with even more finger tricks (also for advanced cubers)



## Smiles (Sep 20, 2016)

regrips irk me so please cut them out of your algs guys


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice video. You have some interesting OLL algs too.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 22, 2016)

thanks! I thought the algs were mostly standard tho


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 22, 2016)

Really nice video...but what about lower case moves?


----------



## Smiles (Sep 23, 2016)

either avoid them (in general), or do the same thing as you would for the single layer move.
if it becomes too awkward even after a long time trying it out, then maybe find a new alg. if you have a specific alg in mind, I can help u with that


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 24, 2016)

Smiles said:


> either avoid them (in general), or do the same thing as you would for the single layer move.
> if it becomes too awkward even after a long time trying it out, then maybe find a new alg. if you have a specific alg in mind, I can help u with that


Yeah I use this v-perm- R' U R' *d' *R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F.
The alg. is pretty nice but the problem is that after I do the d' rest of the alg. becomes locky, sloppy, slow you name it!
I have tried using U' Y instead of the d' but it isn't helping. I have considered learning a new alg. but this thing is in my muscle memo. what should I do?


----------



## Smiles (Sep 25, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Yeah I use this v-perm- R' U R' *d' *R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F.
> The alg. is pretty nice but the problem is that after I do the d' rest of the alg. becomes locky, sloppy, slow you name it!
> I have tried using U' Y instead of the d' but it isn't helping. I have considered learning a new alg. but this thing is in my muscle memo. what should I do?



it's interesting that the alg tends to be written that way, because everybody i know does it as (U' y)
U' y is generally the way to go; d' is pretty uncomfortable.

you can also experiment with some other algs:
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2
z D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U'

but it's generally accepted to use the one you're using, so just practice it i guess.
the second one i wrote is pretty fast too, but the z rotation..

honestly i hate v perm too


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 25, 2016)

Good video, thanks.


----------



## Tom Joad (Nov 21, 2016)

Super stuff, I can certainly recommend this to anyone who is stuck around 20-25 seconds


----------



## RennuR (Nov 22, 2016)

Smiles. I must say you are a very unique video maker. I love how you tackle different subjects, and explain it with such uniqueness, but greatness. I agree your videos are perfect for the 20-25 averagers, and I am currently practicing your EO idea with F2l lookahead. It forces me to think about how to solve f2l cases from different angles, and makes me think differently. Keep up the good work man!

~RennuR


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 22, 2016)

good video,

for the Aperm+U' that is shown in the video (#10), you can also just do Aperm+d' (perform d' with the right middle finger)


----------



## Smiles (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom Joad said:


> Super stuff, I can certainly recommend this to anyone who is stuck around 20-25 seconds



I'm really glad you like it!



RennuR said:


> Smiles. I must say you are a very unique video maker. I love how you tackle different subjects, and explain it with such uniqueness, but greatness. I agree your videos are perfect for the 20-25 averagers, and I am currently practicing your EO idea with F2l lookahead. It forces me to think about how to solve f2l cases from different angles, and makes me think differently. Keep up the good work man!
> 
> ~RennuR



Thanks! it means a lot to me that you are really benefiting



mDiPalma said:


> good video,
> 
> for the Aperm+U' that is shown in the video (#10), you can also just do Aperm+d' (perform d' with the right middle finger)



I was skeptical before I tried it but I can't believe how easy that is. I added an annotation and credited you for that point. Thanks!


----------

